# 1993 Honda Accord A/C Problem



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

So I am borrowing my little sisters 93' honda accord and the things a/c is broken. It blows hot air, I am not talking warm air. I am talking the kinda of hot air you turn on during the cold winter. I think it has something to do with it not switching to cold when you turn the knob. The compressor sounds like it is going under a load when I turn the a/c on at idle so I think it works. Any ideas?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Heater control valve near the firewall???


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

My guess would be it needs a recharge along with fixing a few leaks.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I did some searching and it seems like there is a problem with the heater control valve so I think I will try that first and then if that doesn't work I will do a recharge.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The more I think about it usually when an HCV goes out it is stuck in the closed position I believe, such that the hot coolant never flows into the heater core, yours clearly is flowing hot coolant into the heater core since the air is so hot. I think there is a damper to move the air flow from the heater core to the condenser. Recharge would be an issue since a '93 would originally use R12, which is not available to the unlicensed. it may have been or could be converted to the widely available R134 refrigerant. Good luck!


----------

